# The new Phones 4 U advert



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 6, 2011)

It's a bit inappropriate, isn't it?

http://blog.gadgethelpline.com/phones4u-scary-ads/


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2011)

It is worse than Aids.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2011)

ElizabethofYork said:


> It's a bit inappropriate, isn't it?
> 
> http://blog.gadgethelpline.com/phones4u-scary-ads/


ah! i see you're promoting their ad under the guise of moral outrage! is this the sort of thing they teach on your mba course?


----------



## Augie March (Oct 6, 2011)

I've signed a petition to ban the advert.

What's that? There is no petition? Then what have I just signed.... OH DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN! It's a fucking dead body with the Phones 4 U logo carved into it's torso!! ARRGGGGH!!!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 6, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> ah! i see you're promoting their ad under the guise of moral outrage! is this the sort of thing they teach on your mba course?



Try not to be an arse.  I'mn not promoting it - I posted it in case people don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 6, 2011)

Why is it inappropriate?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2011)

smmudge said:


> Why is it inappropriate?


it's not inappropriate it's eoy trying to create moral outrage.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2011)

The ghost child is way too sexy, right, Liz?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 6, 2011)

fogbat said:


> The ghost child is way too sexy, right, Liz?



If you say so, love.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 6, 2011)

So why is it inappropriate?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Oct 6, 2011)

Because it's quite scary and it's got nothing to do with phones.


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 6, 2011)

It's quite cool, I like it.


----------



## bmd (Oct 6, 2011)

I wonder where Elizabeth is from.


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Oct 6, 2011)

I quite liked it.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> I wonder where Elizabeth is from.



carphone warehouse.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Oct 7, 2011)

I clicked on the link then clicked off instantly when I saw the first picture. I fucking hate scary little girls. More than anything. Fuckkkkkkkk.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 7, 2011)

ElizabethofYork said:


> Because it's quite scary and it's got nothing to do with phones.



If you look carefully, quite a lot of adverts actually have nothing to do with whatever product they're selling.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 7, 2011)

There are far more inappropriate ads on telly, most of the perfume ones for a start, this one made me laugh when I first saw it.It also works as I remember the ad which I rarely do .


----------



## boing! (Oct 7, 2011)

Is it more horrifying than a choir of high street bankers singing the Beatles?


----------

